# h-hello.. rp please



## idkthough120 (May 19, 2022)

i want to rp so bad please. i really do. please pleasey plaese.. it can be about anything you want.. but please.

i want to do it so bad. i've been on and off about this for years and i really want it. idk about nsfw but please  

maybe on discord we can do that. i'm..im sorry. i'm not really much of a lengthy rper either, but I really want to do so regardless


----------



## JozeffTech (May 20, 2022)

Hello :3 I can RP, just PM me!


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> i want to rp so bad please. i really do. please pleasey plaese.. it can be about anything you want.. but please.
> 
> i want to do it so bad. i've been on and off about this for years and i really want it. idk about nsfw but please
> 
> maybe on discord we can do that. i'm..im sorry. i'm not really much of a lengthy rper either, but I really want to do so regardless



Sure, we can do small replies if you prefer. I don't jave Discord though but feel free to PM me if you'd like and we can come up with a fun SFW scenario.


----------



## idkthough120 (May 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Sure, we can do small replies if you prefer. I don't jave Discord though but feel free to PM me if you'd like and we can come up with a fun SFW scenario.


mmmm 

i know you're like probably busy, but idk i dont wanna start the DM first


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> mmmm
> 
> i know you're like probably busy, but idk i dont wanna start the DM first



_<the cat nods and smiles> _No problem...have fun! If you change your mind, feel free to strap a note to a bird anytime! _<he giggles and with a wink, the cat's eyes glow and the air shimmers and parts, opening a hole to a sunny field of flowers. With a playful wave, he turns and jumps into the portal, purring as it closes behind him and disappears> _


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 6, 2022)

Hmm, a little self-bump.. for those interested... at this time, even.


----------

